# AGU throttle adaptation error.



## Richie-VR6 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm just wondering if anyone can help with my problem.

I bought an agu engined A3 about a month ago and it has a throttle body error but no MIL light. The idle is quite high at around 1250rpm when warm.

the fault code is p1559 throttle body (j338) fault in basic settings. I did an adaptation and it came up with the last fault and a new one which is p1565 throttle actuator (j338) lower stop not reached.

At this point I fitted a second hand throttle body and did the adaptation again which resulted in the same codes being displayed. The lower stop code does go away with driving but the original code stays.

When doing the adaptation with vcds the first field (valve voltage 0-5v) in group 098 shows ERROR.

Does anyone have any advice on what could be causing these codes?

Also I tried to do and auto scan but it stops during it and doesn't complete, this is all I can get from it.

Wednesday,20,May,2015,13:46:36:62939
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: License Plate: W131RJM
Mileage: 128293 Repair Order:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8L - Audi A3/S3 (1997 > 2003)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 57 75 76
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AGU.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 018 CJ
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT MOTR HS D01
Coding: 04000
Shop #: WSC 06435
VCID: 6CD7223B1C7E2C7E58B-4A3A

2 Faults Found:
17967 - Throttle Body (J338)
P1559 - 35-00 - Fault in basic settings
17973 - Throttle Actuator (J338)
P1565 - 35-00 - Lower Stop not Reached
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 Q
Component: ABS/EDS 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 13504
Shop #: WSC 06435
VCID: 3F8DA5773D8867E6AD9-4A3A

2 Faults Found:
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45)
35-00 - -
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8L0-820-043-2D.lbl
Part No: 8L0 820 043 M
Component: A3 KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT_D77
Coding: 03141
Shop #: WSC 06435
VCID: 326BFC43FEDABA8E527-254E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8L0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8L0 959 655 J
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 3008
Coding: 01104
Shop #: WSC 06435
VCID: 4581B79F5F543D36E75-5000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8L0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8L0 920 980 A
Component: AB-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D11
Coding: 00444
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 3169F34FFBDC81962BD-5072

Component: AUZ7Z0Y1477029
ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ AUZ7Z0Y1477029

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 P
Component: CV-Pump, Alarm, RC D13
Coding: 15178
Shop #: WSC 06435
VCID: 428BAC834E7A0A0EC27-4E42

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12)
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: E0CFC60B60B6F81E743-4A9C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 186 D
Component: Radio 0001
Coding: 00205
Shop #: WSC 06435
VCID: 2149030FAB3C3116BBD-49D8

2 Faults Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna
36-00 - Open Circuit
00852 - Loudspeaker(s); Front
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent


cheers
Richie


----------



## Richie-VR6 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just an update in case anyone finds this and has the same issues.

Today I shorted the battery cables (again) and then sprayed some carb cleaner in the multiplug of the throttle body which left me with the "lost basic settings" error but the adaptation completed and the error is now gone! I'm assuming dirty contacts were the issue.

I've done roughly 100 miles and after 50 miles the error hadn't returned but I've not checked again yet. Mpg and mid range torque have been improved a lot but the idle is still high (1000rpm) and the car cut out on me when I was parking it once.

I'm not sure if it needs more time driving or if the fault has returned causing the stall. It's progress at least!


----------

